# Replacing HDD in PS3 for use as HTPC



## Norman D (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey guys,

Need your help on this, I was in a huge Electronics store at the weekend looking at plasma's and home theatre etc.

The guy working there mentioned that you can use an external hard drive via usb so that you effectivley use the PS3 as a HTPC but of course it has the benefit of having a bluray drive also.

I found this article aswell that explains how to replace the HDD in the PS3 to enable huge storage.

http://www.wikihow.com/Add-an-External-Hard-Drive-to-a-PlayStation-3

What are your thoughts on this, what draw backs would I be looking at if any.

Thanks


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

I would say that as long as you are confident enough, then go for it. People do this all the time. Just make sure you get the right kind of HD and all. Personally, I stream all of my content over my home network to my Xbox 360. You could do the same with the PS3. But storing it all on your PS3 would work as well.


----------



## Norman D (Mar 25, 2009)

Does anyone know what coding or decoding the PS3 has, I'm wondering if I get hold of a 1TB external harddrive that I can download 1080p bluray stuff to it will then work via the PS3.


----------



## firefightjason (Apr 19, 2009)

usually PS3 needs MP4 or MP2, there may be other, but iam unsure.


----------



## Norman D (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey guys,

I found out that bluray is an .mkv file I believe and that the PS3 does not recognise this file type, therefore any downloaded blurays will not work.

One thing I am looking into is if there is any software out there similar to prism that recodes file types including .mkv's.

Cheers


----------

